# Seed stuck in Bailey's nare



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I noticed a seed in Bailey's nare yesterday. I know they get things in their nares from time to time and I wasn't too concerned. It isn't occluding her nare completely and she didn't seem bothered by it at all. I figured she would sneeze it out.

Well today it is still there. I don't want to try to get it out for fear of hurting her and/or pushing it further in. She still doesn't even seem to notice it.

Any suggestions? How long do I wait before having a vet look at it? Thanks!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have the type of needle-less syringe that you'd use to give oral meds, you can place the end of it over her nare and very gently try to suck the seed out. It would work best if you could have your husband hold her, so that you have both hands free to place and operate the syringe.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I will try that. Sounds really gross but I tried to suck it out with gentle pressure. Didn't work lol! I wasn't comfortable trying anything else but the syringe is a good idea.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, we tried that and it didn't work. That thing is in there good


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If that didn't work, then it might be time to have the vet come visit. That's a delicate area, and you don't want the seed causing irritation that could turn into an infection. 

The only other thing I might suggest is seeing if you can steam up a bathroom and have her sit in there with you for a bit. I wouldn't put her in the actual water, since you don't want water getting trapped in the nostril behind the seed, but just breathing the steamy air for a while might help loosen it up.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I'll try that and make a vet appointment in the morning if it doesn't work. Thanks, Michelle!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You're welcome. You know as soon as you call the vet, she'll get it out by herself, right?  That's how these things work.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So true lol!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

If you can hold her head steady you can use the pointed tweezers to gently grab the seed and get it out if you feel comfortable doing it


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't put anything pointy anywhere near it. All it would take is one slip or struggle from her, and her nare could be sliced. That's a much bigger problem than jut having a seed stuck.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok the avian vet is coming Wednesday. I was hoping she would've gotten it out but no luck. It has moved more toward the center of the nostril. I think one good sneeze will get it out


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Tickle her with a feather?!

Lol only kidding. Fingers crossed all ok


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I keep hoping she will sneeze and get it out but no luck. At least it doesn't seem to be bothering her. The vet is coming tomorrow to get it out.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The vet just left. She got the seed out quickly. I held her and she got it out with a needle. It was scary but it went well. Her nare is irritated. Bailey was a very good girl!

I also had her look at Sabian, he had some very light green stains on his vent and runny poop for the last two days. We are thinking it is the stress of moving cages but I asked for a gram stain just in case.

The avian vet is a husband wife team and the wife came this time. I liked her but Sabian did NOT like her voice lol! It's a little high pitched and he kept shaking his head the whole time, poor little guy!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

awe. i'm glad bailey did good. 

poor sabian. lol. i hope all is well with the little guy.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She was so good. She didn't even struggle when I held her. I think Sabian is okay I'd just rather play it safe and get him checked out!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Some staining around the vent is normal, especially on light-colored birds. But, always better to be safe than sorry, and you know I get every little thing checked out.  I'm glad you had the vet look at Bailey's nare, too. Seems like that was quite the stubborn little seed!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it is normal for some staining. It was completely dry I guess I'm just paranoid! 

I just hope we got the seed out soon enough not to cause any problems with the nare, I will be keeping an eye on it. It really was stubborn!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Staining is one thing, pasting is different. I just had this discussion with my vet, since Roo had a couple of stuck poops recently. He basically said that as long as the stuck poop looks normal (not diarrhea) and isn't accumulating beyond a few stuck pieces, he doesn't consider it cause for concern. Maybe time for probiotics, but probably not a serious problem.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm so glad the seed got out with no problems. They can be so silly playing around with their food sometimes. Mine will put her beak in the water and shake her head to wet us when we aren't paying attention to her.  Sometimes she sneezes, I guess water goes up her nose and I'm like "Don't drown yourself, bird!" 

Sabian is one of the coolest cockatiel names I've heard. Here's hoping the tests come back perfect. I know what you mean about the high pitched sounds, sometimes my cockatiel loves to sing along when I play my violin, and other times she shakes her head. She is a bit silly!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Whoo hoo that the seed came out rather effortlessly when the vet came. I would've been so nervous had I had to watch that with any of my babies. My Calypso's sister, Indie, is slightly deformed there thanks to an incident has a chick


----------

